# PowerPoint: Automatische Überschriften und selbstnummerierende Bildunterschrift?



## Tackleberry (22. Juni 2007)

Kennt irgendjemand eine Möglichkeit Beschriftungsfelder für Tabellen und Grafiken wie beim Word auch in PowerPoint einzufügen? Also mir würde es schon reichen wenn dieses dumme Programm, die Nummern automatisch setzt *grummel*

So ein Ding für die Überschriften wäre auch toll. =)


----------



## Tackleberry (23. Juni 2007)

Niemand?


----------

